# Anti GM activist changes his mind about GM crops



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I thought this was an interesting article on GM crops.

http://www.marklynas...3-january-2013/


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Excellent article!!!!!!!!!

The curse of ignorance is that the victim rarely suspects. Sadly, ignorance is often driven solely by emotion rather than a close examination of known facts. and thankfully, there is now one less ignorant person on this earth. I can only hope that this becomes a trend.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Bookmarking this article in my "Farm Stuff" folder for the next time an "organic is the only way to save the planet" discussion comes up.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Good reading. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks, insightful


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I have argued those same points with my organic only liberal friends. But I haven't done actual research into my arguments and just used farmer logic. Turns out my logic is somewhat correct. I always suspected that due to GM products insecticide and herbicides will be used much less. But my organic only liberal friends have no clue about what real farming more then a small garden is even about. But yet they are 100 percent sure they do. And he does dispel the myth that Monsanto is the first hybrid/GM seed maker. As we all here know they've been around for years and years. He is dead on that there should be more then one or two companies developing GM seeds, but is right about the costs being so high that it has to be highly financed companies doing the work.


----------

